# Antenatal appointments and abdominal palpation



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello,

I'm once more looking for some advice and hopefully some reassurance   I attended and saw my regular midwife today for my 32 week check, but for the last couple of appointments had seen my GP and another of the community midwifes. My own midwife seemed very rough when palpating my abdomen and feeling for the baby's position (after asking me about the baby's position, which as it's my first pregnancy I wouldn't assume to know). When the GP and other midwife examined me they were much more gentle. My midwife actually told me to relax at one point, but I was feeling really uptight because, perhaps irrationally, I was worried she might hurt or disturb my baby unnecessarily by being so rough. I don't want to seem to be over-reacting, but is there any risk she could hurt the baby by being so rough when she examines me?

I am also concerned that when she checks my urine she just dips the urinalysis stick in and reads it straight away. When I trained as a Nurse several years ago, my recollection is that we were taught to leave it either 30 or 60 seconds or more before checking it, so I am worried she may miss any problems with my urine. I also find her to be abrupt and dismissive of any questions I have. I am really struggling with my relationship with my midwife and feel I have no real faith in her, and although I'm normally an assertive person I feel quite intimidated and frightened to challenge her in case it has an even more negative impact on her 'care' of me   I did try to discuss the problem with my GP but unfortunately because of the way the midwifery system operates in my area, there's no easy way to change midwife or see another one, so my only other option is to see the GP each time, which wouldn't be the normal protocol. Can you offer any advice on what I can do please? Fortunately I will be going to hospital to give birth, which will be under a different team of midwives, but I'm concerned I'll be discharged to her 'care' and may need her support with breastfeeding, which I'm not convinced I'll get  

Sorry for going on. I just had one last quick query I hope you can help with: apparently I'm borderline anaemic with a red blood cell count of 111 - is this anything to worry about and what can I do at this stage? If you need other figures from my blood results just let me know and I'll check them. I've taken Pregnacare throughout pregnancy and had thought this would help prevent anaemia, so am a bit disappointed my red blood count is low.

Thanks in advance for your advice  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

some midwives are rougher than others but your baby is well protected with lots of fluid in there for protection.

You need to speak to the midwives at the hospital as there is always another way for you to see another midwife. And you wouldn't be the first person to ask. Phone up the delivery suite and ask for the contact details of the supervisor of midwives, she will discuss the issues with you and then find a solution that you are happy with.

As I said before, ladies do this frequently, as I suppose not everyone has faith in everyone that they meet.

You are well in your rights to do this and it won't be a problem or affect your future care. You need to know that when you take your baby home, you are happy with the support there.

Let me know how you get on.

As for your iron levels, look into getting some spatone from the health food shop, it is a liquid form of iron and is easily absorbed by the body, without and side effects.

Take care x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks very much Oink, I feel much better for your advice   I'll give them a ring in the next day or two and let you know how I get on and will try to track down some Spatone too.

Thanks again  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------

